# Zeus -Purple Ribbon UKC Razors Edge



## cclement18 (May 21, 2012)

My new pup. Zeus at 10 weeks and 3 days weighing in at 22lbs.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very cute puppy. Welcome to GoPitbull.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

welcome to GP  hes a cutie!!

fyi.. purple ribbon means nothing more than having 4 generations


----------



## cclement18 (May 21, 2012)

Thank y'all. Thanks for the info circlemkennels. I actually didn't know exactly what it meant. He's my first pit with papers.


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

Your first American bullie with papers. Good looking pup, welcome to go pit bull


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

texasgame said:


> Your first American bullie with papers. Good looking pup, welcome to go pit bull


Lol. I was just thinking the same thing

No worries dude, your pup is gorgeous! Welcome to GP.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It will take some time of reading around the forum and you will find a lot of things out about the UKC, Papers, Razors Edge and American Bullies.


I encourage you to use the search area to find out about the dog you have and ask any questions that you have regarding your dogs papers or bloodline.

PR is actually 3 generations now, so anything UKC is PR as they closed their stud books last year.


----------



## cclement18 (May 21, 2012)

Thanks. Yea I've been looking around reading on the history of razors edge blood line also about pits in general. I haven't looked up to much on the papers yet. But yea he's my first with papers. I have a red female to but I don't have papers for her. She was stray and starving. A friend of mine brought her to my house so I ended up keeping her.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well its very nice of you to rescue one as well. I have both papered dogs and rescued dogs as well. Both types are great pets, the only difference is being able to compete. 

Hopefully she is spayed so you don't have to deal with your male trying to get to her at a later point (he will be wanting to breed within months lol). As you read around I am sure you will find plenty of threads on how inconvenient unwanted litters can be.


----------



## cclement18 (May 21, 2012)

Yea she's a wonderful dog. Very obedient, behaved and relaxed. She not spayed right now but she will be soon. I had thought about not doing it but its better that I do. A litter would be nice because I have friends that would love to have pups from her but a litter of pups would be to much to see about with work.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

cclement18 said:


> Yea she's a wonderful dog. Very obedient, behaved and relaxed. She not spayed right now but she will be soon. I had thought about not doing it but its better that I do. A litter would be nice because I have friends that would love to have pups from her but a litter of pups would be to much to see about with work.


then i would tell your friends to go buy some pups from somewhere else.. there are a million blue puppies sold everyday.. unless you take your pup and do some showing, weightpull, maybe some obiedience titles, there is no reason for that dog to be bred.. there are too many ending up in shelters


----------



## jerseypeach (May 17, 2012)

Zeus is beautiful...love her face. Welcome to the forum you will learn alot from people on here, they are always willing to answer any and all questions.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

cclement18 said:


> Yea she's a wonderful dog. Very obedient, behaved and relaxed. She not spayed right now but she will be soon. I had thought about not doing it but its better that I do. A litter would be nice because I have friends that would love to have pups from her but a litter of pups would be to much to see about with work.


Litters need to be left to breeders who have spent many years working with this breed. As stated above dogs over flow in the shelters and as much as it seems like your friends may be good homes, people tend to love puppies and then not be able to actually care for dogs.

These dogs often end up in the shelters or end up being bred and producing even more dogs that are unpapered as well.

Unless a dog is a proven competition dog or has an actual purpose in being bred other than just to create puppies it doesn't need to reproduce.


----------



## cclement18 (May 21, 2012)

Yep. That is true. Mine have no legit reason to reproduce so Id rather them not.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

cclement18 said:


> Yep. That is true. Mine have no legit reason to reproduce so Id rather them not.


:thumbsup: Welcome to the forum


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and I'm hoping you decide to NOT breed your dogs.....your female was a stray and you have no known history of her genetics. Definitely has no reason being bred as stated but I believe you recognize that  Look at your local shelters.....alot of them have low cost and even free spay and neuter clinics so you can get your bitch spayed before your male matures. My girl is almost 2 years and she was just fixed about a month ago. No big deal and they get back to normal quick  Your boy is handsome for sure! Love me some blue dawgs!!


----------

